# 12 small lessons to draw anything you want



## VinayKumarvk (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you love to paint but your composition doesn’t look normal right? After this course, you will posses amazing drawing skills to give your painting a great foundation!

You DON’T have to be “born with talent” because ANYONE can learn what to do to make any drawing appear sophisticated.

AND reveal all the secrets where you can increase your creativity and improve your technical queries such as: visual, spatial skills and be a unique artist!

So many people struggle a lot with confidence and ability when they try to pursue their passion in drawing and painting.

Learn these important techniques:

Lesson 1: Getting Started
For beginners, it can be overwhelming to go to the art store and not be sure what to buy. What is so special about this course is you will get to know about important drawing secrets and tips that will help your skill improve by leaps and bounds — tips that others use every time they draw and paint! You will learn all these secrets at the beginning. Your practice throughout the whole course is very important so you can see your drawing skills improve dramatically.









Lesson 2: Basic Shapes
An important foundational concept in drawing is becoming familiar with the basic shapes that are found all through nature. Detailed explanation about the direction of the light source and how light informs all shapes.









Lesson 3: The Block-In
Have you ever started a composition then found you have run out of room on the paper sheet or your subject small enough or too small for the paper? Discover how to get these basic outline and scale of your image placed correctly on the page when starting a drawing. You will learn the philosophy of the basic but often-missed concept of “start big then go small” with the block-in. 









Lesson 4: Values
In this lesson, you will learn how to correctly evaluate values (the range of light to dark tones) in your subjects and how to render them accurately on the page to make your drawings three-dimensional. Even if you have drawing experience, there are very good chances that you will learn something new and extremely valuable in this lesson. You will also learn how to create own value scale and how to use it when drawing.









Lesson 5: Action Drawing
This lesson will enable you to recognize and quickly get down on paper the dynamic core movement of a figure in short, timed drawings. This will teach you which materials and techniques will prevent you from getting into detail too soon.









Lesson 6: Relative Proportions
In Relative proportions, you will learn some critical techniques of measuring accurate proportions and sizes of individual objects of your subject and drawing them correctly.









Lesson 7: Facial Proportions
One of the most interesting, compelling, and popular areas of art is the human face. Did you know that all human faces follow certain basic proportions? But drawing lessons on human face will only show you how to draw a face in a frontal position.









Lesson 8: Body Proportions
This lesson will teach you the classic proportions of the human body. There are some scientific and quantifiable methods for capturing proper human proportions for people at their different ages. You will learn something very proportional on how to draw the figure in different stances.









Lesson 9: Learning to Grid
Gridding is an excellent teaching aid because it helps students start to see objects as the abstract shapes they are instead of a pre-conceived idea of what they think an objects look like. Learning Grid helps them to draw what they see, not what do they know.









Lesson 10: Grid the Human Face
This lesson will give you a chance to incorporate the instruction on grid that you were taught in Lesson 9 to grid a more complex subject human face. Learning this exercise will prepare you to combine all of the elements of the human face together with greater precision. This is a technique that the great artist Raphael used to transfer his model’s image to a larger surface area.

Lesson 11: Linear Perspective
Perspective does not just apply to architecture — it reveals itself in everything we see at all times. Most teachers teach perspective at the beginning of their instruction, but here you will learn it towards the end of course because there is a necessary foundation in drawing you must build before you can proficiently incorporate perspective.









Lesson 12: Elements of Composition
Elements of Composition are a resourceful recap for the entire series, and are sometimes left out from drawing courses.









By the end of Lesson 12, you will have all the drawing instruction you need to finish a drawing of anything you choose!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So, this seems like it could be a great way to learn to draw and paint. I'm guessing you are giving these lessons? If that is the case people can send you a private message to ask for details. You know that advertising is not allowed on the forum but private messages are and seeing your art definitely is what the forum is all about. 

Your pictures are wonderful. You draw a lot better than I could ever.


----------



## Alice Bell (Jul 9, 2017)

Maybe I can also do something like that http://weedit.photos/2017/photo-manipulation-photoshop/


----------

